# West mids mid week meet, April 3rd



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

We have lost the pattern a little over the last few months so we will start again. I was going to do this on the 1st but thats asking for trouble 

Meet at around 8-8.30 at the spread eagle pub, Gailey, Staffs









There will be good company and good food for all who attend and now the weather is getting better we may be able to spend a little more time outside.
In case you are wondering what these meets are like here are some picks from a couple of last years meets, and dont worry we dont bite, at least not on the first night :twisted: 

















I will keep a running total going on this post so post up and sign your life away :lol: 
Fraser


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll certainly try and get over.

Nick


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

See you there.

DAZ


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fraser You have just upset me. I thought i had got over not having a TT anymore. I open this thread and what do I see, my old TT thats it im off again


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

You need another one now Paul  :wink:


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

hey people,

i live in the west mids and am up for coming to a meet, is everyone invited or is it just for certain people.

Thanks

Danny


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
If I come to this one Fraser you have to promise (Scouts honour) that is not going to rain stair rods. 
As for Danny coming to it. Maybe we can meet up on the way. 
Were you from? Tin top or rag top? come on come on, we need information!
Do I sound like number 2?

Don't tell me I need to explain about number 2!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Danny said:


> hey people,
> 
> i live in the west mids and am up for coming to a meet, is everyone invited or is it just for certain people.
> 
> ...


Everyone is welcome mate, the meets are usually organised by the TTOC reps, but you don't have to actually be a TTOC member to come along. Not that we won't explain the error of your ways by not having bought a membership yet of course 

Also to note is that girlfriend / partners / wifes etc etc often come along to in case it was applicable.

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Danny said:


> hey people,
> 
> i live in the west mids and am up for coming to a meet, is everyone invited or is it just for certain people.
> 
> ...


Everyone is welcome, the more the merrier as they say.
Watch out for Phil though as he seems to bring the rain with him but the Long range forcast for south east asia that day is good so it should be fine here too. :wink: 
It will be great to have you along, but once you come once there is no turning back


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

I just knew that it was all my fault. Whenever I take out a ragtop it rains.
First time I went to collect a convertable 911 on a good Friday a couple of years ago, it started snowing. IN APRIL!!!! :?


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

after having a black roadster its double the trouble,
1 it is a soft top, so light rain [smiley=help.gif] 
2 its black, spend all day cleaning to get irty in 5mins of driving, stormy [smiley=oops.gif]

But you have to love them [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] its a TT


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool looks like i will be joining you all then, i have a tt 225 remapped in avus silver, how do i get a membership with ttoc and what do i get for joing.

Danny


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Have a look at 
www.ttoc.co.uk

I will bring along some bits with me so you can see what you get and some past copies of the mag for you to have a look at


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You get several of my excellent articles that I writ me self.


----------



## JasonHendry (Dec 4, 2004)

Count me in, its right around the corner from where i live!!! See you in April!


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

It will be great to have you along Jason [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Working to the formula of keeping the 2nd Tuesday of the month free for your events Fraser I would have been ok for this, but I can't make the !st Tuesday as I'm in Brum for the evening.

Dave


----------



## P1LSY (Oct 10, 2006)

Having just done my first cruise on Sunday (East Mids) I am hooked and having just signed up as a ttoc member I will try and come along with my MK2.... (if I finish work in time) :roll:

Hope to see you

Alan


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

P1LSY said:


> Having just done my first cruise on Sunday (East Mids) I am hooked and having just signed up as a ttoc member I will try and come along with my MK2.... (if I finish work in time) :roll:
> 
> Hope to see you
> 
> Alan


And I can vouch for the fact that Alan's car is Lovely having looked at it in front and behind me this weekend!!!  :lol:

Fraser, I really can't make this evening, absolutely no way in the world but have a great meet. Next time. 8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Emma my heart will be broken if you dont come :roll: 
But im sure we will meet up soon but remember im away soon so i may have to love you from oz :wink: 
Ill bring you a Didgeridoo :wink: :wink: :wink:

It will be good to have you along Alan as it looks like its going to be a great night


----------



## JasonHendry (Dec 4, 2004)

As my new car has arrived, I am confirming I will be there!

See you all Tuesday!

Jason


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Jason,
car looks stunning 8) 
Will be great to see it in the flesh, just dont clean it to much as we will all be drooling over it :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Yogi,
Sorry but the Stroud job will go into tomorrow so won't be able to make it.
Like the cruise idea that we talked about though and will certainly make that. Weekends are easier for me as I sometimes work some distance away during the week.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Yogi,
> Sorry but the Stroud job will go into tomorrow so won't be able to make it.
> Like the cruise idea that we talked about though and will certainly make that. Weekends are easier for me as I sometimes work some distance away during the week.


not a problem im sure there will be plenty more meets, but just remember thats one black mark :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Do I get somthing for three in a row?

Remember I did take my ragtop to Wales and this was knowing that there may be a few showers!


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave and I will see you later Fraser!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all see you in a bit

DAZ


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking like a good meet then, see you lot later.

Nick


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Nick will you have your lap top f***ing ABS agen :x

DAZ


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Good meet again Fraser!

Hope you enjoyed the ride out?

Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Good meet indeed!

Steve, that S3 is immense, can easily see why you had to have it 

Couple of pics came out ok:

http://public.fotki.com/NemesisNG/ttoc- ... ds-030407/

Thanks Fraser!

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Good meet again Fraser!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the ride out?
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve, for a moment i thought we had meet at RAF cosford :wink:

Will post the pics later but thanks all who came, great fun as usual


----------



## JasonHendry (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi

I am no longer a meet virgin! Thanks for everyone for making me feel welcome. I will see you all agian soon.

Jason


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Well thanks guys for coming, great fun as always :wink: 
Here are some picks, I think we left it a little late for the photos but as Nicks car was spotless as always his car came up best 

Thanks to Baggie boy for popping in, great to see you again, so until the next time, which will be a little different, enjoy

Ps, Steve you will have to get a white car again as yours is not very photogenic in the dark :wink:


----------

